
FSF and GNU (After Stallman's Departure from FSF) - ssklash
https://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-and-gnu
======
enriquto
This is very good news. At least the FSF acknowledges the existence (!) of RMS
and asserts its will to continue working together on the advancement of free
software. For a moment, I was afraid that the FSF was going to un-person RMS.

~~~
wott
> At least the FSF acknowledges the existence (!) of RMS and asserts its will
> to _continue working together_

Actually, no, because a coup was simultaneously launched inside GNU to take
control of RMS' own project:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21181345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21181345)

~~~
enriquto
oh my god what a disgusting bunch of shrieking rats

